# top 10 manga in shonen jump?



## aboodsama3 (Apr 6, 2010)

for me:

10-d.gray-man

9-hikaru no go

8-hitman reborn

7-hunterxhunter

6-death note

5-bleach

4-captain tsubasa

3-dragon ball

2-naruto

1-one piece

this what i read,but there so many titles i want to start like gintama,kenshin,slamdunk,saint seiya,yu yu hakusho,dai daibouken

what is your list guys?and what titles u want to read next
?please try to order them in order even if its hard to pick


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2010)

this kind of thread it was never made before, excellent new thread type


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Off the top of my head:

1. Dr. Slump
2. Slam Dunk
3. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
4. Houshin Engi
5. Hokuto no Ken
6. Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro
7. Rookies
8. Dragonball
9. Saint Seiya
10. Kekkaishi (not fully caught up with this one yet, it could move up futher)


----------



## Slacker (Apr 6, 2010)

aboodsama3 said:


> for me:
> 
> 10-d.gray-man
> 
> ...



Nice one         .


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 6, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> this kind of thread it was never made before, excellent new thread type



What's this? a lie, but so obvious it's like he expects you to know somehow??.... 

1.One Piece
2.Hunter x Hunter (after watching anime)
























3.Bleach a very distance third

Naruto I barely skim through, not saying bleach is better but yeah..

haven't picked up anything else


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 6, 2010)

I dont even read 10 manga let alone 10 shounen from jump...

so my long list:

1) Psyren
2) D Gray-man
8) Naruto
9) Bleach 
10) Fairy Tail (dropped)


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

You people are terrible.

Where is Dr. Slump?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 6, 2010)

easily hunter x hunter takes the top spot for me


----------



## Enigma (Apr 6, 2010)

Haven't even read 10 manga.

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Full Metal Alchemist
4. Psyren
5. Bleach
6. Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

aboodsama3 said:


> for me:
> 
> 10-d.gray-man
> 
> ...



You and I will never be friends.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 6, 2010)

Off the top of my head...

1. One Piece
2. Hokuto no Ken
3. JJBA
4. Dragon Ball
5. Slam Dunk
6. Yu Yu Hakusho
7. Houshin Engi
8. Saint Seiya
9. Bleach
10. Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Will Smith (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, if it's just jump:

Jojo
Hokuto No Ken
City Hunter
Level E
Hunter X Hunter
Kinnikuman
Black Cat
Neko Majin Z

No particular order


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not sure I've even read more than ten, so I'll give a top five.  

One Piece
Beelzebub
Yu Yu Hakusho
Black Cat
Joe Joe's Bizarre Adventures


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2010)

1.- One Piece
2.- KHR!
3.- YuYuHakusho
4.- ES21
5.- Black cat 
6.- Slam Dunk 
7.- Fairy Tail 
8.- Naruto
9.- D-Gray-man
10.- Bleach


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> 1.- One Piece
> 2.- *KHR!*
> 3.- YuYuHakusho
> 4.- ES21
> ...



You and I will never be friends.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol, what happen know one here likes Toriko  ?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Lol, what happen know one here like Toriko  ?



Toriko is excellent, I love it.

Does not make my top ten though.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2010)

One Piece
Death Note  
Dragon Ball 
D.Gray-man
Bakuman
Hikaru no Go
Naruto
Nurarihyon no Mago 
Beelzebub  
Black Cat


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Dragon Ball
2. Rurouni Kenshin/FMA
3. Yu Yu Hakusho
4. Psyren
5. Death Note
6. Trigun
7. Naruto
8. Bakuman
9. Inuyasha
10.D. Gray-man


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> 1. Dragon Ball
> 2. Rorouni Kenshin/*FMA*
> 3. Yu Yu Hakusho
> 4. Psyren
> ...



InuYasha is Shounen Sunday series.
FMA  is a shounen Gangan series 
Trigun. Nothing to do with Shounen Jump.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2010)

illmatic said:


> InuYasha is Shounen Sunday series.



i know i just could not think of another one it is the same with FMA it is a monthly series and know d grayman is. could not think of 10 i liked.


----------



## jux (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Death Note
2. One Piece
3. Hikaru No Go
4. Dragonball
5. Bakumen
6. Naruto
7. Hunter x Hunter
8. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
9. KHR!
10. Ruroni Kenshin


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

jux said:


> 1. Death Note
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Hikaru No Go
> 4. Dragonball
> ...



You and I will never be friends.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> You and I will never be friends.



We get it you have no friends .


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> We get it you have no friends .



Eh, there were a few who I would be friends with.

Just not those 3.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 6, 2010)

> this kind of thread it was never made before, excellent new thread type



New people NEVER join forums. People NEVER yell at people when you 'necropost' too.


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 6, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Dr. Slump
> 2. Slam Dunk
> ...



Kekkaishi isn't in jump

it's also pretty mediocre if you ask me


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> Kekkaishi isn't in jump
> 
> it's also pretty mediocre if you ask me



Oh yeah, it's Shounen Sunday.

I'd care about your opinion a little more if you did not like Micawk.


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 6, 2010)

will you explode if I told you i didn't like slam dunk


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> will you explode if I told you i didn't like slam dunk



I think I just might.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Gain said:


> i like hancock
> 
> there i said it



Your trolling is about as good as memos'.


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 6, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> I think I just might.



well i don't

i gave it a fair shake with reading 12 volumes of it too


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 6, 2010)

I believe gain when he says that


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> well i don't
> 
> i gave it a fair shake with reading 12 volumes of it too



 10char


----------



## Superstars (Apr 6, 2010)

Dragonball
Yu Yu Hakushou
JJBA
Fist of the northstar
Slam dunk
Yugioh
Dr. Slump
Saint Seiya
City hunter
Neko majin Z

lol at people puting the current big three in their top list means you got bad taste or just haven't read anything. both are bad.


----------



## Gain (Apr 6, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh! 


???????????


----------



## Will Smith (Apr 6, 2010)

No Sandland Superstars?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Superstars said:


> *Dragonball*
> Yu Yu Hakushou
> *JJBA*
> *Fist of the northstar*
> ...



Superstars, why? Why must you like the things I do? It's Wesley also liking Balsa. Don't ruin these precious manga for me!


----------



## p-lou (Apr 6, 2010)

grrr y dun ppl like the same things i do grrr


----------



## Superstars (Apr 6, 2010)

Tekken said:


> No Sandland Superstars?



Never read it.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Like when Sasuke and Seiko told me they liked Berserk.

That was a dark day for me.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Apr 6, 2010)

My darkest day was when I learned Impel Down also liked David Bowie.


----------



## Gain (Apr 6, 2010)

Does Impel Down like Hughes from FMA

because i imagine he would


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 6, 2010)

Scarecrow Red said:


> My darkest day was when I learned Impel Down also liked David Bowie.



that is a bright day my friend compared to what you could've been faced with

impel has pretty great taste in music though


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 6, 2010)

1. one piece
2. majin tantei nougami neuro
3. saint seiya
4. houshin engi
5. rookies
6. hokuto no ken
7. dragon ball
8. dr slump
9. beelzebub
10. toriko


----------



## p-lou (Apr 6, 2010)

saint gaya not numero uno?


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 6, 2010)

saint gaya dropped a few points after the last chapter


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Apr 6, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> that is a bright day my friend compared to what you could've been faced with
> 
> impel has pretty great taste in music though



He does have, but it is kind of hard to get along with someone who replies to subjects like this one:



> I'm assuming you guys have heard of Japan's proposed law to ban sexually provocative virtual images of people who may be 18 years or younger, so yeah, a bunch of Manga authors oppose it.
> 
> List here:



With a post like this:



> So is this like the Japanese version of the Roman Polansky scandal, when all the directors came out in his defense?


----------



## Superstars (Apr 6, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> 1. one piece


----------



## Gallant (Apr 7, 2010)

Not sure how I would rank them but here are my favorite 10.

Eyeshield 21
Toriko
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Houshin Engi
Rurouni Kenshin
One Piece
Dragonball
Yu-Gi-Oh
Hunter X Hunter
Bakuman

I still want to read some more of the classics like Jigoku Nube Sensei, Wingman, and the original Saint Seiya.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 7, 2010)

No order because fuck that
Hokuto no Ken
One Piece
Gintama
Dragon Ball
Dr Slump
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Saint Seiya
City Hunter
Houshin Engi


----------



## Griever (Apr 7, 2010)

For me

1. Mahou Sensei Negima (i love this series) 
2. Detective Conan 
3. Dragonball (a great series, but i've read it too many times )
4. Negima!? Neo
5. One piece 
6. Kekkaishi
7. Nurarihyon no Mago
8. Bleach
9. Elemental Gelade
10. Naruto


----------



## Jugger (Apr 7, 2010)

Griever said:


> For me
> 
> 1. Mahou Sensei Negima (i love this series)
> 2. Detective Conan
> ...



half of those manga aren?t in jump


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 7, 2010)

Actual Shonen Jump top 3 is :
One Piece
Naruto
Gintama ( Bleach is not N°3 since some time ago )

Add Dragon Ball and there you go.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 7, 2010)

my jump list goes something like this
1 gintama
2 toriko
3 bastard
4 hunter x hunter
5 medaka box
6 psyren
7 nurarihyon no mago
8 sket dance
9 rurouni kenshin
10 majin tantei nougami neuro


----------



## Griever (Apr 7, 2010)

Jugger said:


> half of those manga aren´t in jump



Really.... oh well


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Think i am gonna post

(in no order)

Psyren
Yuyu Hakusho
Slam Dunk
One Piece
Dragonball
Bleach
Rurouni Kenshin
Fist of the North star
Toriko
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

fuck shonen
Seinen ftw


----------



## Neelon (Apr 7, 2010)

1-  Hunter x Hunter
2-  Full metal alchemist
3-  Jojo's bizarre adventure
4-  One piece
5-  Yakitate Japan! / GTO
6-  Dragon ball Z
7-  Saint seiya
8-  Ruroni Kenshin
9-  Hikaru no go
10- Yuyu Hakusho


----------



## Madao4 (Apr 21, 2011)

1- Gintama (beats all forms of entertainment xD)
2- Eyeshield 21
3- Bleach
4- Death Note 
5- Beelzebub
6- Katekyo Hitman Reborn
7- Dragon Ball
8- Naruto
9- Black Cat
10- D-Grey Man

I actually based most of these on the anime versions, since I rarely read shonen manga. I read Eyeshield 21, Beelzebub, Reborn, the newer Bleach & Naruto chapters (kinda gave up on reading Naruto a couple of months ago lol). I'm always looking to try new series (starting to watch One Piece out of curiousity) so I'm awaiting an appealing reccomendation.


----------



## Moon (Apr 21, 2011)

Like half of you people have monthly series listed in a Shonen Jump thread 

Spoiler alert,  I don't read many old series, and this is by personal favorite, not true quality. 

1. Beelzebub
2. Ruroni Kenshin
3.  Naruto
4. Nurarihyon no Mago
5. Toriko
6. One Piece
7. Black Cat
8. Bleach
9. Medaka Box
10. Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin
One Piece
Mx0
Double Arts
Eyeshield 21
Slam Dunk
Bakuman
Great Teacher Onizuka
Sket Dance
Beelzebub

not gonna post in order because im a rebel
i imagined more people would like to love ru. guess not


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 21, 2011)

1) Medaka Box
2) Everything else


----------



## Syed (Apr 21, 2011)

Yu Yu Hakusho

Jo Jo's Bizzare adventures

Yugioh

Dragonball

Slam Dunk

Level E

Hokuto No ken

:
:
:

Bleach

One Piece

Bakuman


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 21, 2011)

1. One Piece
2. Toriko
3. Dragonball
4. Death Note
5. Hunter X Hunter
6. Naruto
7. Beelzebub
(Next two are interchangeable tbh)
8. Reborn
9. Bleach

Wow nothing else comes to mind


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 21, 2012)

Does anybody know what are the most popular shonen jump titles right now?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 21, 2012)

Not Bleach.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 21, 2012)

Didn't the final arc begin to give it a sales boost?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 21, 2012)

Toriko is pretty popular atm.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, i posted here because after seeing in wikipedia that Toriko was one of the 5 most popular Shonen Jump titles along with One Piece, Naruto and Bleach i wondered what was the other shonen jump that was in the top 5


----------



## Varg (Apr 21, 2012)

Sales wise? probably  Hunter x Hunter... its  new volumes topped the charts for some time when they came out last.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 21, 2012)

2010?


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. One Piece
2. HunterxHunter
3. Toriko
4. Dragonball
5. Deathnote
6. Full Metal Alchemist
7. Yu Yu Hakusho
8. Naruto
9. Bleach
10. Ruroni Kenshin

Hard to rank them.... Before anyone jumps down my throat about my list keep in mind that these are the only Shounen I have read/keep up with aside from Yu-gi-oh! thus far. Planning to start Bakuman, Beelzebub, Katekyo Hitman Reborn!, and perhaps D.Gray Man soon.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 21, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> 1. One Piece
> 2. HunterxHunter
> 3. Toriko
> 4. Dragonball
> ...


Add Guyver, Project ARMS, 666 Satan, Negima, Samurai Deeper Kyo, and JJBA to the list.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 21, 2012)

FMA isn't a jump series


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 21, 2012)

i think like 10 volumes and last i heard it's being picked up on and off. still, i love what i've read so far


----------



## Badalight (Apr 21, 2012)

Off the top of my head (I also havn't actually read too many jump titles)

Also not in order, minus the first 2

1. Rookies
2. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
3. Toriko
4. One Piece
5. HunterxHunter
6. Eyeshield 21
7. Hokuto no Ken
8. Bakuman
9. Slam Dunk (Havn't finished)
10. Death Note


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

1. One Piece
2. Hunter X Hunter
3. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
4. Houshin Engi
5. Sakigake!! Otokojuku
6. Kinnikuman
7. Majin Tantei Noigami Neuro
8. Rookies
9. Cowa!
10. Slam Dunk, maybe?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 21, 2012)

1.Dragon Ball
2*. Naruto*
Bitch all you want but to me this *is* the MANGA with most success international, even more successful than one piece which is more succesful than it in japan. DBZ is most successful cause of Anime. 
3.One Piece
4. Saint Seiya
5. Death Note
6. Hokuto No Kenshiro
7. Bakuman
8. Captain Tsubaza
9. Yugioh, yeah Bitch all you want but just look at the succes it had. It should be even higher but this is an estimated list, may not be very accurate.
10. Hunter x Hunter
Bitch plz, this gave birth to the old RYOMA.


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

^ lol at trying to make this thread interesting


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2012)

Not enough toriko in this thread thats all i have to say besides one piece sells more then all of the other manga listed by miles.......Just saying.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> ^ lol at trying to make this thread interesting



lol at ur face


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

lol at you


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 21, 2012)

Top quality posting.


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm         cool


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2012)

shaddup u yoshidong


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

speaking of which 


fetch me a yoshida avatar


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh and Gayn, fuck you. I spent like 30 minutes on that big titted otakus channel, her eyes are creepy as hell.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2012)

why were u lookin at them and not the tatas?


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

awesome 

now like yoshida i'm the best and coolest in my universe


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Oh and Gayn, fuck you. I spent like 30 minutes on that big titted otakus channel, her eyes are creepy as hell.



like i said before

she's an anime

a kyoani anime


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2012)

all u do is copy the real ace


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2012)

ore-sama da!!!!!


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 21, 2012)

I learnt no Japanese on that channel, I knew all those words already. Not that I know anything about Japenese, just picked up words and phrases from watching too much anime.

Still wondering where the hell Star Wars otaku came from, but then we did need a way to describe people like Fang was I suppose.


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

p-lou said:


> all u do is copy the real ace



and outperform him at everything


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2012)

pfft

u mean get yo ass beat and run away cryin like a lil b


----------



## 666firebird7 (Apr 21, 2012)

Naruto is the best, hence why we're all here 

everything else is filler so they can release a magazine with Naruto in it.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2012)

so true bro

so true


----------



## Gain (Apr 21, 2012)

666firebird7 said:


> Naruto is the best, hence why we're all here
> 
> everything else is filler so they can release a magazine with Naruto in it.



everyone poz this guy


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2012)

okay       .


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sealed bro

Ironically for negging the guy who said Naruto > sex


----------



## Lord Hirako (Apr 22, 2012)

mine are

1-Bleach
2-Yuyu Hakusho
3-Houshin engi
4-Hunter x hunter
5-Samurai X
6-Kinnikuman 
7-Toriko
8-Jojo bizarre adventures (im barely starting part 2)
9- D grayman(before it turned monthly)
10- Busou renkin( short but pretty awesome)

in that order


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 22, 2012)

I see multiple people here liked Houshin Engi.

Try as I did, I just couldn't get into that manga.

I read 60 chapters in and found myself bored to death with it. The only part I liked was when Bunchuu showed up briefly and owned some of the protagonists.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 22, 2012)

1-Naruto
2-Gantz
3-Sonic the Hedgehog
4-Bleach
5-Fairy Tail
6-My little sister is a pornstar: Ugugu no Wongdingdong
7-Naruto
8-Hally Pottelu
9-Negima
10-Naruto


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 22, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I see multiple people here liked Houshin Engi.
> 
> Try as I did, I just couldn't get into that manga.
> 
> I read 60 chapters in and found myself bored to death with it. The only part I liked was when Bunchuu showed up briefly and owned some of the protagonists.


Funny thing is I watched Houshin Engi about 10 years ago as an anime and I liked it back then. But that was before I was into manga at all, and since it was called Soul Hunter I had no idea that it was based of a manga untill recently when I decided to give this title a try. Sadly, no nostalgia at all, I was bored by it as well.

Now that I try to come up with a list it seems I don't even have enough. Won't place here stuff that I dropped.

1- Rurouni Kenshin(drop in quality after Kyoto arc imho, but still on top of my list. First manga that made me interested in samurai; who knows, if it wasn't for Kenshin maybe I wouldn't read Blade of the Immortal or Vagabond)

2- Dragon Ball(so high for obvious reasons; I still remember the hype surrounding it when it was on TV here in Poland; first title that I actually have in volume format)

3- Death Note(first part only; it was the second and last manga of which I also watched the full anime; I still have L's theme on my mp3 player)

4- Bakuman(mostly because of the fact that I learned the most about manga industry thanks to it; before bakuman I had no idea how this stuff works) 

5- Mx0(interesting idea for the story and fun to read overall; too bad it ended the way it did)

6- Black Cat(fun characters and fun battles was what made me enjoy this title).


----------



## Meridian (Apr 22, 2012)

1. HxH
2. OP

The rest I won't rank atm.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 24, 2012)

01. Hunter x Hunter
02. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
03. Slam Dunk
04. Rookies
05. Death Note
06. Yu Yu Hakusho
07. Hokuto no Ken
08. Rurouni Kenshin
09. Eyeshield 21
10. Dragon Ball


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 24, 2012)

01. Gintama
02. One Piece
03. Sket Dance
04. Rurouni Kenshin
05. Hikaru no Go
06. Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
07. Toriko
08. Medaka Box
09. City Hunter (probably will go higher after more translated volumes)
10. Dragon Ball (honorable mention).


----------

